# Does anyone understand the Central Bank's latest figures on personal credit?



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jun 2011)

I can't reconcile them at all.  full figures are [broken link removed]

 Total credit to Irish resident private  households: *€155 bil*lion ( includes €35 billion of securitised  mortgages)


*But...*

Home loans at end of March €116 billion  ( from the quarterly arrears stats)
Non housing loans: €20 billion
 Residential Investments €24.6  
 Total :  *160.6 *

But the Residential Investments exclude the securiised figure,  so the difference is even bigger...


----------



## Jim2007 (29 Jun 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I can't reconcile them at all.  full figures are [broken link removed]
> 
> Total credit to Irish resident private  households: *€155 bil*lion ( includes €35 billion of securitised  mortgages)
> 
> ...



My reading of it is:

  Housing Loans  -   99
  Other Loans     -   21
  Securitised      -    35

For a total of 155b

Of the 99b (so called "on-balance sheet loans") 24.6b is for buy-to-let 

Jim.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jun 2011)

Yes, but ignore the securitised loans and just work on the gross loan figures.

They just don't add up.

Brendan


----------



## Sunny (30 Jun 2011)

I had a quick look Brendan and I can't reconcile it. Think it was mentioned on Irish Economy blog as well that it would be useful if the reports were tied in. Not sure if they are produced using a different methodology but you would think outstanding mortgages is a standard figure.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Jul 2011)

OK, I have been in correspondence with the Central Bank and the figures are as follows: 



 private dwellings|103 bn
buy to let |30
second/holiday homes|1
Personal lending|21
Total|155These figures cover lending by resident Credit Institutions only. 

They do not include Bank of Scotland as it's no longer a Credit Institution or the sub-prime lenders. When these are added, you get the €115 bn in the Arrears figures.


----------

